
Bubonic Plague Is Diagnosed in China - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/06/world/asia/china-bubonic-plague-inner-mongolia.html
======
cafard
Bubonic plague occurs here and there in the US Great Plains. It used to be
that I read of a camper or two every year catching it in southeastern
Colorado, from prairie dogs, and I imagine one still does.

